# Эффективно ли хирургическое вмешательство? Нужен срочный совет!



## KARABAS (12 Июл 2007)

Здрвствуйте все! Нужен квалифицированный совет. У моего друга грыжа позвоночника, он работоспособный, даже гибкий (на что врачи удивились), но факт остаётся фактом. "Хватает" частенько, мнения врачей разделились, одни советуют ходить и работать пока можется, другие говорят тянуть нельзя нужно "под нож", но при этом чуть ли не пророчат оформление на инвалидность. 

У него двое детей, школьники, как говорится ещё их "поднимать" по жизни.Так вот, советуют операцию в Красноярской хирургической клинике Интермедсервис, денег требуется 150000 руб. для внедрения двух каких-то инплантантов плюс сама операция. Друг, конечно, возьмет ссуду и потратит их на операцию (здоровье есть здоровье), но хотелось бы знать процент эффективности, ведь можно вложить деньги в собственную инвалидность, как это не парадоксально. 

А может есть какие-либо другие наименее затратные, но наиболее эффективные методы лечения..... Не хотелось бы попадать к "Остапам Бендерам" знающим много способов честного отъема денег у населения... Спасибо! Очень нужен быстрый квалифицированный ответ.


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (12 Июл 2007)

Здравствуйте!
Пока Вы не расскажете подробно о своем друге,боюсь, никто не сможет дать Вам  конкретный совет.
А посему,подробно его расспросите:вес  , рост,  возраст, вид деятельности ,  с какого времени проблемы ,  какие ощущения(болевые) на данный момент  , какой размер грыжи ,  в   каком отделе  ...


Необходимо выложить на форуме его снимки или хотя бы результаты МРТ- ведь вопрос стоит об операции,не так ли?Так что если проблема серьезная,вопрос ,требующий срочности,попробуйте максимально точно  все рассказать.

Удачи!


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (12 Июл 2007)

Присоединюсь к Наталье, вопрос можно решить в ту или иную сторону, только зная точные результаты исследований.пишите, ответим оперативно.


----------



## KARABAS (12 Июл 2007)

Спасибо девушки! Завтра же вечером позову его к компьютеру, опишет всё подробно. На самом деле испытываем недостаток информации и квалифицированных врачей...... Надеемся на ваше участие в проблеме..... Подскажите, МРТ- это.......


----------



## L.U. (12 Июл 2007)

МРТ - магнитно-резонансная томограмма, т.е. снимки позвоночника.


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (13 Июл 2007)

Любопытно, если врачи рекомендуют операцию, значит МРТ должна  быть сделана!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Июл 2007)

KARABAS написал(а):


> Здрвствуйте все! Нужен квалифицированный совет. У моего друга грыжа позвоночника, он работоспособный, даже гибкий (на что врачи удивились), но факт остаётся фактом. "Хватает" частенько, мнения врачей разделились, одни советуют ходить и работать пока можется, другие говорят тянуть нельзя нужно "под нож", но при этом чуть ли не пророчат оформление на инвалидность.



Оперативное лечение при грыже не является альтернативой консервативному лечению, это заблуждение или обман больного. Операция является своего рода жестом отчаяния, когда консервативное лечение по каким-то причинам не дало результат. Мнения у врачей бывают разные, а вот показания к оперативному лечению достаточно конкретные. И если на сегодня у вашего больного при ОСМОТРЕ (не по снимкам, заметьте, а именно при осмотре) нет признаков, которые соответствуют этим показаниям, то оперироваться смысла нет. Отрезать при желании можно что угодно, а смысл? Операция в лучшем случае уберет боль, но она НИКОГДА не вернет работоспособность позвоночника. 

Единожды прооперировашись, человек НАВСЕГДА имеет проблему, с которой приходится бороться и учитывать свои поведенческие ограничения до конца жизни. 
Для примера посмотрите вот эту тему:
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum3/thread1278.html


----------



## Ell (13 Июл 2007)

Ну и я выскажусь.
Если бы операция была однозначно необходима, то, уверяю Вас, друг бы ни минуты не сомневался и не раздумывал.
А раз он работает, ходит и сам не делает запрос  , значит работоспособность и функции сохранены.
С грыжей можно жить и очень хорошо можно 

Добавлено через 1 минуту 
И по поводу "Остапов Бендеров". Я думаю, что ситуация несколько иная. Вряд ли кто-то хочет обмануть. Скорее всего неврологи предлагают лечиться, а нейрохирурги - резать. Так на то они и нейрохирурги.


----------



## KARABAS (15 Июл 2007)

Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся! Извиняюсь за задержку информации. Со снимками пока проблема, нужно найти подходящий сканер. Попробуем вопрос решить, возможно по данным МРТ можно что-нибудь сказать. Исследование проходил в Лечебно-диагностическом центре Международного института биологических систем г. Красноярск.

Вот данные МРТ, цитирую: "На серии МР томограмм пояснично- крестцового отдела позвоночника взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях лордоз сглажен. Высота и интенсивность сигнала на Т2 от межпозвонковых дисков L1/L2, L4-S1 снижены, высота остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранена, сигналы от них по Т2 не изменены.
Определяется дорзальная правосторонняя медианно-парамедианная грыжа диска L4/5 до 0,5 см., на фоне диффузной протрузии, деформирующая передние отделы дурального мешка.
Дорзальная левосторонняя медианно-парамедианная грыжа диска L5/S1 размером до 0,9 см., деформирующая передние отделы дурального мешка, суживающая левое межпозвонковое отверстие с компрессией левого нервного корешка. Просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне выявленных изменений, максимально на уровне L5-S1 ( эффективный переднезадний размер до 0,9 см.). Сигнал от структур спинного мозга по Т2 и Т1 ВИ не изменен. В телах Th11, L1-L3 позвонков отмечаются мелкие грыжи Шморля. Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, признаки начальных  дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений в пояснично- крестцовом отделе позвоночника. Грыжи дисков L4/L5, L5/S1.
Врач, Вуккерт Ю.И.»

Возраст друга- 39 лет, рост- 165 см., болезнь (мучается со спиной) около 4 лет.
Работает крановщиком башенного крана в леспромхозе, рабочий день по 12 часов (не спускаясь с крана) через день. Когда спина «прихватывает», боль отдает в ногу, лежа поднять не может. Проходит курс иглотерапии, после нее 2-3 месяца нормальное самочуствие. Вот такая картина.

Спасибо еще раз, Наталии Владиславовне, Ирине Игоревне, L.U., Игорю Зинчук, ELL, за отклик. Надеемся на информацию!


----------



## Ell (15 Июл 2007)

Грыжа большая...Левая нога, должно быть, теряет чувствительность.
Лечить надо.
Найдите через поиск на форуме сообщения, где описано правильное поведение при грыжах.

При таком режиме работы просто необходим корсет, на мой взгляд.


----------



## Анатолий (16 Июл 2007)

В действительности грыжи достаточно приличных размеров.
Но клиническая картина (веря  написанному, боли в ноге, и после рефлексо- терапии состояние улучшается) - не повод к экстренному оперативному вмешательству. 

Необходимо пробовать консервативные методы лечения. 
А именно: обращение в профильные клиники к вертеброневрологам (только очный осмотр), прохождения физио-процедур, иглоукалывание, массаж, ЛФК.

Все эти консервативные методы могут дать положительные эффекты.
Корсет нужен только при нагрузке или длительных передвижениях.
Очень хорошо снимают поясничные боли вот эти упражнения: https://www.medhouse.ru/forum18/thread253.html
В Вашем случае нужны упражнения на уровне таза, внимательно прочтите.


----------



## KARABAS (16 Июл 2007)

СПАСИБО!!! Возможно будут еще какие-либо рекомендации?!


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (17 Июл 2007)

А скажите, пожалуйста, кроме иглотерапии что-нибудь Ваш друг предпринимал? Какие-нибудь лекарств. средства, болеутоляющие, противоспалительные...Что врачи кроме операции прописывали? А заодно, как это на него действовало, что лучше помогало?...


----------



## KARABAS (17 Июл 2007)

Добавлено через 6 минут 
Здраствуйте! Хорошо, узнаю напишу.  А что Вы думаете об этой мази http://www.karipain.ru/


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (17 Июл 2007)

Уважаемый  KARABAS!

На форуме огромное количество информации по поводу этого препарата. Наберите "карипаин" или "карипазин" в поисковике, увидите, что эта тема обсуждалась не раз.


----------

